# Marking war: feral cat vrs my toy poodle



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I really don't think he is marking because of the cat. I do think putting him in the wash room is the right thing to do. You may also want to try belly bands. Is he neutered? You may also want to make sure there are no medical reasons for his marking.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I make Merlin sleep in a belly band. I found pee where he sleeps a few times and didn't want it to become a habit. Once it's a habit, it's really hard to stop them. I'll try him again without it in a few months, just to be sure.

He doesn't mark in the house, though. But if he did, he would be wearing his band all day except for when he goes outside or under direçt surveillance.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

N2Mischief said:


> I really don't think he is marking because of the cat. I do think putting him in the wash room is the right thing to do. You may also want to try belly bands. Is he neutered? You may also want to make sure there are no medical reasons for his marking.


Not sure about the medical reasons, he doesn't seem to be in pain when he pees, the pee is normal coloured and smell the same as before

One thing is that he stopped the often marking for a week in the end of january when I went to a trip outside my country and my sister took him everyday to the work so he would not be home alone, he only made pee once (normal pee not marking) at the store and he was like almost 10 hours daily there, when he returned home he pee normally and only marked twice the furniture when he was home alone for a couple of hours in those days when my sister got out at night 

I have never seen belly pads were I live, and he is intact because I'm not sure if we might show him again


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Dechi said:


> I make Merlin sleep in a belly band. I found pee where he sleeps a few times and didn't want it to become a habit. Once it's a habit, it's really hard to stop them. I'll try him again without it in a few months, just to be sure.
> 
> He doesn't mark in the house, though. But if he did, he would be wearing his band all day except for when he goes outside or under direçt surveillance.


He doesn't try to take his belly band off? I think Pompadour did got a habit for marking at the furniture, we tried putting obstacles to prevent him to get into the sofas and chair but he pees over it or push them away 


Pompadour doesn't like to pee or mark were he sleeps, but the area were he is marking now at the furniture is near the doors, he doesn't marl the other area of the sofas that is away from the door


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Could it be comfort marking - making the place smell familiar may make him feel more secure when he is alone for long periods of time. I would suspect a degree of separation anxiety, which may have been made worse by the prowling intruder. The marking behaviour could have come on with maturity - how old is Pompadour now?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Sapphire-Light said:


> He doesn't try to take his belly band off? I think Pompadour did got a habit for marking at the furniture, we tried putting obstacles to prevent him to get into the sofas and chair but he pees over it or push them away
> 
> 
> Pompadour doesn't like to pee or mark were he sleeps, but the area were he is marking now at the furniture is near the doors, he doesn't marl the other area of the sofas that is away from the door


No, he doesn't. He still has it on in the morning. The fact that your dog is intact doesn't help. And also you need to use a good solution to clean everywhere he marks, or he will continue forever. Vinegar and water does fine, or you can buy special stuff at the pet store.

You should keep you dog on a leash next to you when he's not sleeping, to be able to catch him in the act and immediately correct. And make sure he goes outside at least 4-5 times a day. You could teach him to pee on command, it helps also.

My dog was intact in a house with 4 other intact males and lots of females and puppies. He was peeing and marking in the house like all the males. He had never been outside. Now 6 monthls he is pretty good. I had him neutered and he stopped being obsessed with marking outside, when we went on walks. It takes time to fix but the trick is not to allow accidents. Every accident sets you back. Everyday without an accident brings you closer to success.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

fjm said:


> Could it be comfort marking - making the place smell familiar may make him feel more secure when he is alone for long periods of time. I would suspect a degree of separation anxiety, which may have been made worse by the prowling intruder. The marking behaviour could have come on with maturity - how old is Pompadour now?


Yeah that could be it he does have SA, he is mostly attached to me, but he also seeks for the companion of the other people at the house that's 3 more persons, he does the marking when no person is home, and he marks 2 or 3 times over the furniture each single time he stays alone

However he has marked two different times at midnight when we are home in our beds, but I noticed the two times it was the same night when we heard the feral cat fighting 

he's 6 years old now



Dechi said:


> No, he doesn't. He still has it on in the morning. The fact that your dog is intact doesn't help. And also you need to use a good solution to clean everywhere he marks, or he will continue forever. Vinegar and water does fine, or you can buy special stuff at the pet store.
> 
> You should keep you dog on a leash next to you when he's not sleeping, to be able to catch him in the act and immediately correct. And make sure he goes outside at least 4-5 times a day. You could teach him to pee on command, it helps also.
> 
> My dog was intact in a house with 4 other intact males and lots of females and puppies. He was peeing and marking in the house like all the males. He had never been outside. Now 6 monthls he is pretty good. I had him neutered and he stopped being obsessed with marking outside, when we went on walks. It takes time to fix but the trick is not to allow accidents. Every accident sets you back. Everyday without an accident brings you closer to success.


I see thanks, we would try vinegar (regular one?) , we were using detergent for clothes mixed wit water and pinesol

I take him to pee outside at the yards, we have two, one in front and one at the back, he pees but less than he did before as he "saves" pee so he can mark inside


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would definitely try an enzyme cleaning spray or vinegar - disinfectants can smell like urine to dogs. And if all else fails, a plasicised board near the door that can be easily washed off may do the trick!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Sapphire-Light said:


> Yeah that could be it he does have SA, he is mostly attached to me, but he also seeks for the companion of the other people at the house that's 3 more persons, he does the marking when no person is home, and he marks 2 or 3 times over the furniture each single time he stays alone
> 
> However he has marked two different times at midnight when we are home in our beds, but I noticed the two times it was the same night when we heard the feral cat fighting
> 
> ...


Yes, cheap, regular vinegar. You clean first and finish with this solution. Here is the technique and mix recipe

How to Clean Dog Urine with White Vinegar - Pets


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I had to keep Cayenne either on my lap or confined to the kitchen where her potty patch was. She would not go on the tile floor and I think that is why she was so easy to potty patch train. She had a fall back and we started all over again. Sometimes she get treats.


----------

